# Attempting to LED-ify my 1993 NX2000



## tremendotron (Apr 5, 2008)

First I had the idea of replacing my dome light with a submarine-like red bulb. Then I found Super Bright LEDs and thought it'd be cool to add red accent lights under the dash and/or seats. Now I've decided to replace every bulb in the car with LEDs, including red ones for almost every interior bulb.

I've spent hours searching around for bulb types but nothing seemed as reliable as tearing the dashboard off and looking. I didn't have to take the dash off, only the console and instrument cluster, and I didn't need to remove the steering wheel like some instructions. Here are all of the bulbs I found in my 1993 Nissan NX2000:

PLACE REPLACEMENT
----- -----------
trunk 1 x 10mm wedge
tail 4 x 1157
backup 2 x 1156
rear flash 2 x 1156
brake 2 x 921 (wedge)
dome 1 x 30mm festoon
rear sidemarkers	2 x 194 (wedge, 45º)
front sidemarkers	2 x 194 (wedge, 45º)
front flash 2 x 1156
license plate 2 x 89 (wedge)
instruments 4 x 158/156
haz/def/fog switches	4 x T8

The lights in the stock stereo are soldered LEDs, but I don't turn the thing on anyway.

There wasn't much good information when I searched for things like "replacing 1993 nissan instrument cluster" or "1993 nx2000 replace stereo," so I'll take some pictures next time I tear everything apart. I spent a few hours scratching my head about how to remove the various panels without causing damage.

Here's my shopping list for http://www.superbrightleds.com/:

INTERIOR
 1 x WLED-WHP (trunk)
1 x 3022-R9 (dome)
REGULAR LIGHTS
4 x 1156-R24 Narrow (tail)
2 x 1156-W24 Wide (backup)
2 x 921-R12 (brake)
2 x 67-W9 (license plate)
2 x WLED-R4 (rear sidemarkers)
2 x WLED-A4 (front sidemarkers)
FLASHERS
1 x CF13JL-02 (replacement flasher unit)
4 x 1156-A24 Wide (front & rear flashers)
DASHBOARD
4 x 74-RHP (instrument cluster)
4 x T1.5-R (switches)
ACCENT
4 x ALM-B-x6 Red (under seats/dash)
FUN
2 x Spotlight Rechargable LED light

Maybe it's cool, maybe it's cheesy — whatever. I hope this info is useful to someone.

(Too bad the girlfriend won't let me buy ground lights  )


----------



## B13Fan (Jan 10, 2008)

*Good Idea*

well this info was very useful to me.. great idea and great post thanks for the info! I've been wanting to "modernize" the lighting and electronics in my '93 sentra and this is perfect. I'm surprised no one else has replied. thanks again


----------



## slo94b13 (Aug 5, 2007)

im deff with b13fan ^ id love to replace every light with leds but im kinda in the hole right now with tickets ... yea with a S got 6 the other day so im ganna have to wait on leds.... very go post tho


----------



## tremendotron (Apr 5, 2008)

*Update*

I forgot to update this thread. My lights weren't exactly correct, plus I sent some LED bulbs back.

Overall, unless you're willing to spend serious $$$, forget the conversion. The 1156/1557 replacements with 24 LEDs were *not bright at all*. Even the 30-LED bulbs would have been dim. If you want to go LED, you'll have to shell out $25-$30 for their badass Luxeon bulbs.

Here are the results:

INTERIOR
1 x WLED-WHP (trunk) -- Awesome. This is so bright that it's painful to look at.
1 x 3022-R9 (dome) -- Tight fit, but also awesome. Submarine-like red light.
REGULAR LIGHTS
4 x 1156-R24 Narrow (tail) -- Not bright enough, also too directional.
2 x 1156-W24 Wide (backup) -- Not bright enough.
2 x 921-R12 (brake) -- Not bright enough, plus they didn't turn *off*.
2 x 67-W9 (license plate) -- Nice, crisp plate light. I should have gotten colored lights.
2 x WLED-R4 (rear sidemarkers) -- Good.
2 x WLED-A4 (front sidemarkers) -- Good.
FLASHERS
1 x CF13JL-02 (replacement flasher unit) -- When I turn off the blinker it clicks one or two extra times, other than that it's fine. Easy to install, too.
4 x 1156-A24 Wide (front & rear flashers) -- Rear flashers were a bit dimmer but acceptable. None of the 1156 or 1157 replacements worked *at all* with my NX2000's front flashers, but the original bulbs were fine. My multimeter was broken so I couldn't debug this.
DASHBOARD
4 x 74-RHP (instrument cluster) -- Wrong bulbs. The 74-RHP are about 4mm too small of a diamter.
4 x T1.5-R (switches) -- These are *much* bigger than the tiny T8/T9s required in console lights.
ACCENT
4 x ALM-B-x6 Red (under seats/dash) -- Awesome!
FUN
2 x Spotlight Rechargable LED light -- Also awesome -- the brightest LED I purchased! Also glows red when recharging.


----------



## B13Fan (Jan 10, 2008)

Hey thanks for the update... especially the warning about the brightness... definitely an issue to consider. and the price. kinda dissapointing... but oh well... still worth checkin out IMO... i love leds lol


----------

